# My Klose



## tommy c (Aug 10, 2006)

This is my rig guys :D  I'm trying to work out the bugs with my new camera. The pics looked real nice until I shrank them down for the post :roll: Now they're a little fuzzy


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 10, 2006)

Sorry Tommy,  I posted on your test page.  Smoke looks great, pool and deck looks great, Love the Klose and is that a bluebird box or what out in the back yard?


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Cajun, Yeah that's a combo bird house my son and I made a couple of years ago. Had lots of tenants until I put the smoker there :oops:  :lol:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't worry, They'll come back.  i love having the birds around.  Here's a pic of my martins;


----------



## sean (Aug 11, 2006)

Ncce deck and pool Tommy I'll post mine below!  I can't get the smoker in the same pic, I keep mine on a raised deck just behind where I took the pic...


----------



## sean (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's a pic I toook from in front of my little chr'B


----------



## sean (Aug 11, 2006)

And here's my lil old smoker I got for Dad's Day .... Which brought my here...


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice lookin' set-up there Sean! Looks like a fine place to Blow Smoke :)


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 11, 2006)

All I got is a rock filled yard with cactus, yucca, and dried brown grass. Ya'll got some beautiful, relaxing areas. 8)


----------



## cheech (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pictures guys,

Tommy what is in the smoker?


----------



## tommy c (Aug 11, 2006)

Drunken chicken. Iv'e finally got a digital camera so look around in pork and poultry. I've added alot of pics :P


----------



## cheech (Aug 11, 2006)

Sweet I will

See ya there


----------



## sean (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Tommy, usually I'm floating with the duck in between mops ...


----------



## nmayeux (Aug 14, 2006)

That's a great smoker Tommy, and a nice looking addition to your really nice backyard!  Congrats man.


----------

